# Dream Aquarium



## redfearna (May 11, 2011)

Hi! I would like to provide the biggest home my money (or lack of - about $1,500) can buy for my 3 bala sharks. Do you think 125 gallons would be too small? I'm leaning towards acrylic because of it's great qualities. These 3 balas will be the foundation of the tank so I would like suggestions on compatible tankmates and aquarium sellers. Also what else would I need for setup -- type of filtration, heater, etc. I welcome your ideas, insight & advice. Thanks


----------



## MASTERSURGEON04 (Oct 4, 2011)

Were U Locate I Have A 220 Gallons Corner Over Flows For Sale Wiht 55gallons Refiugen Home Made Pm Me If U Wante Ship U Has To Pick Up


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Please don't use twitter abreviations as many people can't understand what you are writing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go to glasscages.com and order what that amount of money will buy. Would that amount be used for the filtration and lighting also?


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree glasscages.com is a great place to get more bang for the buck


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

susankat said:


> Please don't use twitter abreviations as many people can't understand what you are writing.


Thank you, some us old guys can't figure that stuff out, I only have a 
"dumbPhone" and can't find that 1/2 of the time. Heck I've never even done a text *old dude
But I still have a little bounce in my wobble


----------



## MASTERSURGEON04 (Oct 4, 2011)

HEY WHAT ARE MEANT BY PM IS PRIVATE MESSEGE ME MY EMAIL IS ([email protected]) LIKE I SAY I HAVE A 220GALLONS WITH CORNER OVER FLOW AND A 55GLLONS HOME MADE REFIUGIUM PLEASE LET ME KNOW I'M IN HOMESTEAD FL. THANK U JOSE.*old dude*c/p*


----------



## MASTERSURGEON04 (Oct 4, 2011)

I ALSO HAVE A METAL HEAD LIGHT FOR THE SAME TANK IS 3X250 METAL HEAD LIGHT FIXTURE WITH 4X54 WATTS T-5 AND 6 MOON LED LIGHT LIKE I SAY LET ME KNOW IF U INTEREST THANK U JOSE.*old dude*c/p**c/p*


----------

